# Food Safety News - 12/16/2021 FSIS food detectives find violations in Amos Miller’s meat and poultry shipments



## daveomak.fs (Dec 16, 2021)

*FSIS food detectives find violations in Amos Miller’s meat and poultry shipments*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 16, 2021 12:05 am
Amos Miller, the Amish agribusinessman from Bird-in-Hand PA, is due back in federal court today. USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) investigators have filed 42 pages of supplemental evidence  that could, after today, leave Miller in a world of hurt. Specifically, three FSIS investigators support a government motion filed on Nov. 9 that asks... Continue Reading


*Don’t let cookie fun turn into a recipe for food poisoning*
By Jonan Pilet on Dec 16, 2021 12:03 am
Baking cookies is a great family activity for all ages during the holidays. However, this also means that the people most susceptible to food poisoning can come in direct contact with harmful bacteria. Most only think of the dangers of raw eggs and Salmonella and avoid this with certain egg substitutes. But Salmonella isn’t the... Continue Reading


*Irish agency highlights key food safety lessons during COVID-19*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 16, 2021 12:02 am
Four lessons have been identified involving regulation during COVID-19 by the Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI). They include the role of early warning and emerging risk systems to help authorities respond quickly to new threats and how by accepting an impact on official controls, agencies can maintain high priority activities during crises and still... Continue Reading


*UK dealing with norovirus and Salmonella outbreaks*
By News Desk on Dec 16, 2021 12:01 am
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has updated information on two outbreaks of norovirus and Salmonella. The FSA is investigating an outbreak of norovirus with local authorities and the UKHSA (formerly Public Health England) with a link to oysters from areas in Bournemouth, Christchurch, Poole, and Cornwall. Norovirus is not a notifiable disease in England. Figures... Continue Reading


*Over 10,000 pounds of pepperoni recalled over Bacillus cereus contamination*
By News Desk on Dec 15, 2021 02:01 pm
Smithfield Packaged Meats Corp., doing business as Margherita Meats, Inc., of Omaha, Neb., is recalling approximately 10,990 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) pepperoni products because of possible Bacillus cereus (B. cereus) contamination, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. The problem was found by the Department of Defense, who notified... Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 16, 2021)

Hard to resist cookie dough, but I did. This week I cooked 4 half-baker's sheets of vanilla shortbread cookies and 6 sheets of my Ginger and Black Pepper Spiced coffee cookies. No eggs in either recipe.  My kids CRAVE the coffee cookies, and I have to wonder why I only make them at Christmas.


----------

